# Everything Cadet Leader



## kristina_321 (19 Jun 2004)

i might get to go to Vernon on July 10 or something  :warstory: (I'm still on stand-by)  but never-the-less i still would like to get to know some people be for i go.


----------



## Soon to be Medic (20 Jun 2004)

Good luck.

 If you go, number rule is to have fun!!!!

 I was CL Charlie 2002.


----------



## kristina_321 (20 Jun 2004)

Thanks i'll try!!!!!!!!   :tank:


----------



## kristina_321 (20 Jun 2004)

is anyone going to BC this year in july for Cl ???


----------



## Chang (24 Jun 2004)

i was gonna go but i took my name off the list cause i got a better paying job. i do know alot of people who are going and alot of the staff there though


----------



## vadeanu (25 Jun 2004)

I'm going to Vernon for sure this summer.. im taking the bus there! I hope to see you there.


----------



## Drummie (26 Jun 2004)

My sister will be going to CL band (go Bravo Coy!) as well as a couple other cadets from my corps. I'm supposed to be an Adventure Plt. WO, but got an offer to RMC instead ;D


----------



## calno (27 Jun 2004)

I got CL P&D (on side drum). But I some how managed to break my arm, so I will be there for 2 weeks being unable to play very well which really sucks


----------



## gt102 (27 Jun 2004)

Im going to CL in Bordon


I hope i go to echo coy!


----------



## solid1191 (27 Jun 2004)

This summer im going to Black down. I previously during 2002 i attended basic with my air cadet squadron. Last summer i did not attend a course equivilant to CL. This year i switched to Army Cadets because of my new school as it was mandatory. I just finished silver star, i did not have to do green and red as i had my equivilants through Air Cadets. When i applied to summer training this year i checked off CLI adventure and CL also Expedition. When i got it back i was placed into CL. I am the only cadet from my corp attending summer training as all the other cadets hate cadets because it is mandatory at my school. My CO recomended me to try and switch to CLI adventure when i get there, as there might be people who might not show up. Has anyone ever done this and is it possible. 

Thanks

C/Mcpl Sung


----------



## vadeanu (28 Jun 2004)

I don't think this is possible.. since their papers would have to be remade and everything. I also don't think anyone would miss the plane to CLI Adventure.. but good luck!


----------



## Soon to be Medic (28 Jun 2004)

142Highlander said:
			
		

> This summer im going to Black down. I previously during 2002 i attended basic with my air cadet squadron. Last summer i did not attend a course equivilant to CL. This year i switched to Army Cadets because of my new school as it was mandatory. I just finished silver star, i did not have to do green and red as i had my equivilants through Air Cadets. When i applied to summer training this year i checked off CLI adventure and CL also Expedition. When i got it back i was placed into CL. I am the only cadet from my corp attending summer training as all the other cadets hate cadets because it is mandatory at my school. My CO recomended me to try and switch to CLI adventure when i get there, as there might be people who might not show up. Has anyone ever done this and is it possible.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> C/Mcpl Sung




I did the opposire. I went to Air Cadets. I recomend that you take Cadet Leader. Army Cadet Camp is very different from from Air Cadet Camp. Their is no equivelent camps for Air and Army unless the space course. I Completed Silver star when 
went to CL. 

 I do not want to put you down, however your chance getting CLI adventure is really low.Unless you are 17 or 18.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (29 Jun 2004)

I might be missing CLI Adventure at Blackdown so you might be lucky! It has been done before, give it a try and if you can't just have fun on any course you go on.


----------



## kristina_321 (30 Jun 2004)

I hope you guys get to your camp good luck but i wounder why there isn't a lot of cadets in this site that are going to Vernon CL...   :warstory:


----------

